# Foliage Ideas For Buck Pen



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would like to get some input on what trees/bushes I could plant in the buck pen. There is no plant life in there at all. This fall I would like to plant some grass in there, maybe some weed type stuff (never thought I would want weeds around  ) 
It needs to be ok with goats, harsh weather (coooold winter, hoooot summer) and hardy.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You might want to check into haygrazer or BrowseMaster. I don't think I would bother with trying to plant trees or bushes because, unless you fence them off for years, the goats will kill them before they ever got big enough to nibble on.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is the BrowseMaster safe for bucks? Since it has alfalfa... And is it fast growing? The buck pen isn't exactly huge, and I would be worried they would eat it all, then it would be gone..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa is fine for bucks. You just have to make sure their whole diet is 2/2.5:1 calcium to phosphorus.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So say I do the BrowseMaster, along with just regular grass hay, do I need to add anything to it?


----------

